# Vinyl siding butt joint trim piece?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
If your talking about tying into a new and old section on a flat wall, then the right way would have been to removed the old siding in that area and weave in the new with no transition strip.
Having an H piece of trim like that looks like poop.
Even if he used the exact same color and brand there's going to be a color difference at first due to the color fading on the old siding.


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry, no picture at the moment, but your right - it's blending new and old on a flat wall. There was enough of the removed siding to do exactly as you mentioned by weave the new in with the old. This was my plan, but the siding guy ended up cutting the removed pieces to butt fit against the cut outside corner trim. Very frustrating since I now need to get new full length pieces to do the weaving and try to match the colours.

I would prefer to do the method you suggested, but I may settle for a piece of H trim just to finish the job. Although I don't mind that I haven't paid him for a few months.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Still would like to see a picture when you can so we can better understand your issue.


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures. If he finds new siding to weave into the existing house siding, I told him to also replace the piece of J trim on the bottom of the new roof to get rid of that seam about 1' away from the outside corner trim. I believe the corner trim should be trimmed flush with the bottom of this J trim and the J trim extend over the top of the outside corner trim to 'cover' the hole in the top of the outside corner trim that would be present after cutting it. I also think the corner trim should be cut at the shingles and J trim should be installed against the fascia as it is currently the hand-cut corner trim against the fascia and there is a gap that should have been caulked.

Please many any suggestions that you may have!  Thanks!


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's another picture of the deck/roof/patio that I built. PVC fascia and skirting will go on in the Spring. Then some patio furniture. I'm really hoping Santa brings a 100,000 BTU BBQ this year... if not, I'll have to buy one of those too!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

In the first picture on the right I would not have set the first piece of siding in J moulding like that.
It's going to act like a gutter with no place for the water to drain but where the butt joints for the J are which will leave a black or moldy stain. (looks like someone did not cut that J moulding leaving a Tab at the bottom to help hold the profile in alignment)
I would have used starter strip instead.
So much easier to see your issue now.
No easy one way to have done this one.
And H moulding would not have done you any good, the face profile would have been to narrow and not matched the outside corner.
One way would have been to remove the siding and used storm and ice to water proof the wall at the corner, then cut the outside corner making sure to cut it so on that right side it fit tight against the sheathing, not just at the bend to form the outside corner and side the siding under it.
Then use J to slide the siding into.
By leaving that 5/8" and not cutting at the 90 deg. bend the whole piece would be strong enough to not buckle and not have needed those screws.

The second way would have been to do that outside corner in two pieces, one at the bottom of the wall up to the top of that white trim on the right.
And another at the top down to the bottom of that Fascia.
By doing it that way and weaving in the siding it looks less like something was added on after the house was built.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i agree with joe on the j-channel. a starter strip would look much nicer and work better.
the vertical joint. other than the nails and the butt joint, i think it looks fine.

nice patio. i wish i could have used those pavers. but i saved about $1000 reusing what i had.


----------

